# 2011 Charity BBQ Cookoff benefiting Shriners Hospitals for Children--3/18 & 3/19



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Check www.fishwestend.com for additional information concerning this benefit in honor of Mr. Roger D. Robinson Sr. Mr. Robinson died a hero protecting others from harm. Shriner Hospitals for Children in Galveston serves child burn victims regardless of ability to pay and is the beneficiary of this BBQ in honor of Mr. Robinson.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Mont you are the man!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

God Bless You, Mont!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

WOW!! Thank you Mont, So MUCH! I guess I can hold your spot for you. 

Love you man! Roger.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Now that's a great gesture!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Its all for the children and memorys of our dads.

we should all support .
god bless our troops as well


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

question:

will there be bbq plates for sale? i showed up last year and i guess it was too late for anything as my boys and i had went fishing. fortunately, i got a tshirt. i'm not much of the drinker/partier anymore, but wouldn't mind stoppin' in for some grub.

so my questions are: will there be bbq plates available for purchase and what time would be a good idea for showin' up?

thanks.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> question:
> 
> will there be bbq plates for sale? i showed up last year and i guess it was too late for anything as my boys and i had went fishing. fortunately, i got a tshirt. i'm not much of the drinker/partier anymore, but wouldn't mind stoppin' in for some grub.
> 
> ...


We will have two pit's running at our booths(frontier cookers) like last year and one pit will have food for people to eat and donate to the jar for the benefit.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Principle over personality...Things are certainly looking up! This benefit for the kids @ Shriners in memory of Mr. Roger D. Robinson Sr. is now a first class event. I knew in my heart this would have an admirable outcome!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Good deal!:cheers:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talkin about!:dance:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Mont.....:cheers:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Anyone remember the date that the Cookoff meeting was supposed to be at Hooters. I remember 6 PM but not the date.

Charlie


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

from what I read in the last post it is on the 4th


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

reeltimer said:


> We will have two pit's running at our booths(frontier cookers) like last year and one pit will have food for people to eat and donate to the jar for the benefit.


what time should one show up hungry with donation money?:walkingsm


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> what time should one show up hungry with donation money?:walkingsm


some before the meats are entered and after the judging!


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks Mont for posting the link here, thats darn cool of you.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

****Breaking News********

AFTER A BRIEF ON THE PHONE CONVERSATION TEAM COCKBLOCK HAS ADD A NEW TEAM MEMBER:

THE BIG MAN HIMSELF:

TINY

THIS DEAL WAS ABLE TO HAPPEN BECAUSE OF CHARLIE HANDLING THE JUDGING THIS WILL GIVE TINY A LITTLE EXTRA TIME HE MUCH SO NEEDED SO CHARLIE OUR THINKS DOES GO OUT TO YOU


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

donkeyman said:


> AFTER A BRIEF ON THE PHONE CONVERSATION TEAM COCKBLOCK HAS ADD A NEW TEAM MEMBER:
> 
> THE BIG MAN HIMSELF:
> 
> ...


Here, I fixed it for ya.. and STOP YELLING! :cheers:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh me there goes the neighborhood...

Charlie


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Wow!*

Wow! What else can I say? Put a big lump in my throat! :smile:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Libya crisis, New Zealand earthquake and now Mont and Donkeyman in bed together at the cookoff......what could possibly happen next


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Classy! :cheers:


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome !!!! Glad to see everyone finally put their differences aside for a great cause.

My daughter has received two operations at Shriners. She had a stroke at 18 months old and lost allot of use of her left side extremities. Shriners performed two operations to relieve the tension in her arm and leg so she could have more mobility.

Thanks Tiny and everyone else for your donations !!!

God Bless.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Anyone remember the date that the Cookoff meeting was supposed to be at Hooters. I remember 6 PM but not the date.
> 
> Charlie


March 4th


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

PBD539 said:


> Classy! :cheers:


X2


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

2cool once again rises above the fray. excellence


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Good deal!:cheers:


x2. Meat n The Hole Cookers, we will be immediately on your right next to the entrance, big yellow Sprint Pipeline pit, stop on by.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> Libya crisis, New Zealand earthquake and now Mont and Donkeyman in bed together at the cookoff......what could possibly happen next


Chickens learn how to read...:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> question:
> 
> will there be* bbq plates for sale*? i showed up last year and i guess it was too late for anything as my boys and i had went fishing. fortunately, i got a tshirt. i'm not much of the drinker/partier anymore, but wouldn't mind stoppin' in for some grub.
> 
> ...


"selling" plates may run afoul of the health department

some teams might accept donations.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> question:
> 
> will there be bbq plates for sale? i showed up last year and i guess it was too late for anything as my boys and i had went fishing. fortunately, i got a tshirt. i'm not much of the drinker/partier anymore, but wouldn't mind stoppin' in for some grub.
> 
> ...


Whiskey Girl Cookers will have food available for all, and a donation bucket as well . . . wg


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Whiskey Girl Cookers will have food available for all, and a donation bucket as well . . . wg


WG, you makin any gumbo or anything like that???


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I will be paypal'ing the $50 I promised in the previous thread. I hope the rest of you that said you would will do the same. Lets get these kids some $$$$$$$


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> WG, you makin any gumbo or anything like that???


I certainly can - I thought about making a big pot of ettoufette? . . . me & that gumbo thing just ain't gett'n along . . . wg


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

:texasflag Absolutely Awesume :texasflag


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i'll eat just about anything!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I certainly can - I thought about making a big pot of ettoufette? . . . me & that gumbo thing just ain't gett'n along . . . wg


I like etouffee.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll be there and if anyone needs help I'm available.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

sweet


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*I just have to say...*

2Cool has always been a class act. Now we can add FWE to the list.(Not that it hasn't been) Thanks to all of you for getting this ship on course again. As always, classy people have ruled the day...Vic


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

wheres el carnicero????


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

VJER said:


> 2Cool has always been a class act. Now we can add FWE to the list.(Not that it hasn't been) Thanks to all of you for getting this ship on course again. As always, classy people have ruled the day...Vic


 Very well said vic:cheers:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

VJER said:


> 2Cool has always been a class act. Now we can add FWE to the list.(Not that it hasn't been) Thanks to all of you for getting this ship on course again. As always, classy people have ruled the day...Vic





dbarham said:


> Very well said vic:cheers:


Yes. Very well said.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Ok now this sounds like 2coolfishing.Charlie if you need some help judging
let me know i might be able to give some help. ronnie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Tiny or anyone. Think there is any place to put the judges away from the crowd? Like maybe a tent or motor home or somewhere ?? 

Charlie


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Hey Tiny or anyone. Think there is any place to put the judges away from the crowd? Like maybe a tent or motor home or somewhere ??
> 
> Charlie


Then how do we get the bribes?:biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> i'll eat just about anything!


I'll drink just about anything! :biggrin::cheers::biggrin:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*As a matter of fact..*



CHARLIE said:


> Hey Tiny or anyone. Think there is any place to put the judges away from the crowd? Like maybe a tent or motor home or somewhere ??
> 
> Charlie


 Yes there is Charlie, The little pavilion that you were backed up to last year would be perfect, I have some good sized Tarps for concealment, or.. ya know the place does have a frame, which I think is fenced, that we could barricade off and putt the judges 15 or so feet from influence..


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Or... the VFW it's self if you REALLY want to get that technical...


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Wonder if we can start a bid auction item whereby the proceeds goes to the benefactor of Tiny's BBQ. The auction item is to get RS out of camp/jail. Perhaps if we bid some serious money RS *can* get out of jail. I miss him. The first time I met him he was drunk and I have a feeling he was drunk typing on his last post that got him nailed. Wonder how much it would take?


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> Wonder if we can start a bid auction item whereby the proceeds goes to the benefactor of Tiny's BBQ. The auction item is to get RS out of camp/jail. Perhaps if we bid some serious money RS *can* get out of jail. I miss him. The first time I met him he was drunk and I have a feeling he was drunk typing on his last post that got him nailed. Wonder how much it would take?


 for busy... tired chicken you must spend alot of time on the toilet thinking ........ but id have to say this is a good idea


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Rusty was unbanned yesterday and I personally wish him only the best in the coming days with his new path. He has a lot of friends here, and can count me as one of them, as are all my friends of Bill W. Let's just leave it at that, please.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the sticky Mont. I hope you will be able to make it out!


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad it's back on, like I said before I will donate $50, I don't have a paypal account but will get with someone when I get back from Alaska and take care of it. Looking forward to meeting you 2Coolers at the event.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Tiny

Yes good ideas. We will work it out.. 

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

We'll be doing shirts this year as well.
http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/sh...harity-Cook-Off-T-Shirts!?p=118559#post118559
Coe will set up an order form and you can pay online for pre-orders, we'll make the announcement later today.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

trodery said:


> I'll drink just about anything! :biggrin::cheers::biggrin:


I think we did that last year? i seem to recall a white f250 driving through the cookoff with a green jeep behind it facing the wrong way with respect to the direction it was moving??? hahahahahaha


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> I think we did that last year? i seem to recall a white f250 driving through the cookoff with a green jeep behind it facing the wrong way with respect to the direction it was moving??? hahahahahaha


Me and Trogery are gonna team up this year & our 12cyl & 8 wheels are gonna take you for a ride! olllllllo


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> i'll eat just about anything!





trodery said:


> I'll drink just about anything! :biggrin::cheers::biggrin:


 I like yall!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

24Buds said:


> I like yall!


24Buds....are you going to make an appearance this year? are you brad luby? come on out


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> 24Buds....are you going to make an appearance this year? are you brad luby? come on out


$100 he's a no show :brew:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> 24Buds....are you going to make an appearance this year? are you brad luby? come on out


He won't show.:biggrin:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> I think we did that last year? i seem to recall a white f250 driving through the cookoff with a green jeep behind it facing the wrong way with respect to the direction it was moving??? hahahahahaha


New Jeep, gotta take another stab at that F-2-fitty.

:brew:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> 100 pesos he's a no show :brew:


Cuanto es?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dbarham said:


> wheres el carnicero????


hiding :cop:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

el carnicero signed up today.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Tiny said:


> el carnicero signed up today.


. . . now I'm concerned . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> I like etouffee.


Shrimp etouffee Friday night . . . if you want crawfish, bring it to me peeled. . . . :biggrin: . . . wg


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Shrimp etouffee Friday night . . . if you want crawfish, bring it to me peeled. . . . :biggrin: . . . wg


they sell the bag of peeled tails at Krogers. Have you ever used those?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> 24Buds....are you going to make an appearance this year? are you brad luby? come on out


 I think I will stop by.


Gilbert said:


> $100 he's a no show :brew:


Me or Brad?



Bobby said:


> He won't show.:biggrin:


 Again, me or Brad?:biggrin:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Tiny said:


> el carnicero signed up today.


Man, they were awesome last year.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> Man, they were awesome last year.


They did some darn good cooking!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> they sell the bag of peeled tails at Krogers. Have you ever used those?


No . . . I've never tried those . . . are they real? . . . wg


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> No . . . I've never tried those . . . are they real? . . . wg


that's what the package say's. I don't know. I'll bring you some to try. :biggrin:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> that's what the package say's. I don't know. I'll bring you some to try. :biggrin:


LOL!!! ok . . . wg


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I made some gumbo with them a few weeks ago, pretty good for frozen tail.

There's 2 kinds, gotta look in the back for the cheaper bag though.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Get the ones from Louisiana if you can, not from China.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> that's what the package say's. I don't know. I'll bring you some to try. :biggrin:


we use them all the time for etouffe or jambalya. most restaurants do as well.

HEB sells them also. The tails are usually farm-raised from China, and the packages have some of the fat with them also.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll check around . . . I might be able to sneak some left over from a crawfish boil. That would be mighty tastee . . . wg


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Will there be any type of Silent Auction, Live Auction, etc?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Those Chinese or Vietnam crawfish tails are already cooked and not too tasty. If you can find some from Louisiana get them.

Charlie


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Chuck said:


> Will there be any type of Silent Auction, Live Auction, etc?


YES

Silent Auction, Live Auctions, 50/50, Raffles, Etc....


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . now I'm concerned . . . wg


You can thank me on that one!Glad he will be next to us again.:brew2:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Big thanks to Chuck!!

I have an Awesome Auction going on right now for 4 Trace Adkins tickets and a parking pass, and these are GOOD ones!! Check it out.

http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/sh...s-w-Green-Lot-Paring-Pass-Wednesday-March-2nd


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

24Buds said:


> I think I will stop by.Me or Brad?
> 
> Again, me or Brad?:biggrin:


Good to hear 24Buds, come on by Meat n The Hole, we'll have a briskett with your name on it!!!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*going to have 2 custom billystix spiral's*

there will be 2 custom "spiralstix" up for grabs also have another post on 2 cool but i think it's about taken over by the gaff top crew last time i looked.
stix


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*you tha man Billy great of you to donate these rods *
*for the benefit of the kids at the burn center*
*are ya gonna make a surprise appearance an *
*deliver them in person ????*


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for your help Billy! On another note I hope you got that check I sent you. Thanks again for the rods!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

saltylady said:


> *you tha man Billy great of you to donate these rods *
> *for the benefit of the kids at the burn center*
> *are ya gonna make a surprise appearance an *
> *deliver them in person ????*


I was trying to get Billy back to the Lone Star State. We talked when the BBQ was on...then it was off...now on again. Tickets are around $900 for the most direct flight. I don't think we can swing a "Get Billy to Texas" fund in this short amount of time. But, having been on 2Cool since the Old Yellow Board days..never say never.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> I was trying to get Billy back to the Lone Star State. We talked when the BBQ was on...then it was off...now on again. Tickets are around $900 for the most direct flight. I don't think we can swing a "Get Billy to Texas" fund in this short amount of time. But, having been on 2Cool since the Old Yellow Board days..never say never.


*$900.00 !!!!!!..* Geeze, Wendi....knowin' ol' Billy...that comes to about $3.00 per pound.. Hell..I can get pretty good chuck roast for that price...

Roll his old arse onto a Greyhound and I might be interested..

(just kiddin' , of course.. We* DO* have to get him down here for a 2cool get=together one of these days...and deal me in when a little smoother running function is being planned down the road. We just gotta meet that geezer before I'm 'history'...)...:rotfl:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> I was trying to get Billy back to the Lone Star State. We talked when the BBQ was on...then it was off...now on again. Tickets are around $900 for the most direct flight.


Wendi, I'm not sure where you're looking, but Delta has lots of nonstops available on those dates for $426, round-trip Gainesville to IAH, and American is slightly higher. If he's willing to drive to Jacksonville, Continental is $410 round-trip.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Wendi, I'm not sure where you're looking, but Delta has lots of nonstops available on those dates for $426, round-trip Gainesville to IAH, and American is slightly higher. If he's willing to drive to Jacksonville, Continental is $410 round-trip.


Lemme give BMM a bell and see if he can still take off from work that weekend. I know we flew him out of Gainesville last time. I will check on it and report back.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Shad...where are you looking to find these flight prices? I am on the phone with Billy now and it would be easier for him to fly out of Gainesville.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck if the gal in the red bikini is coming certainly we could raise the money Ha

CC


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Heck if the gal in the red bikini is coming certainly we could raise the money Ha
> CC


Billy can fly...I'll selflessly drive to Florida & bring her back for the event.:texasflag


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Shad...where are you looking to find these flight prices? I am on the phone with Billy now and it would be easier for him to fly out of Gainesville.


Wendi, try kayak.com , or you can go directly to delta.com . I searched for 3/18 arrival and 3/20 departure roundtrip from GNV to IAH.

EDIT: I just researched and noticed that the Delta flight has one stop, which is to expected flying out of a regional airport. Jacksonville will have more direct flights.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Capt Steve Soule has donated a sight fishing / poling trip for 2 anglers 1/2 day...

If your interested in placing a bid shoot me a PM

http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/showthread.php/10489-Guided-Redfish-Trip-for-2


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Updated Team List*

So far we have twenty entries, and I believe there will be a few more..
Whit the 16 paid entries made, I am raising the First Place Prize in each division by $25.

Now the 1st place prize is $350

1 Flatline Fishing Team 
2 Team Huge Cooks 
3 Meat N the Hole Cookers 
4 CockBlock Cookers 
5 Whiskey Girl Cookers 
6 Whiskey Girl Cookers 2 
7 Whiskey Girl Cookers 3 
8 F.W.E Cookers 
9 F.W.E Cookers 2 
10 Texas Steel Cookers 
11 Team Marsh 
12 Team Marsh 2 
13 Frontier Cookers 
14 Frontier Cookers 2 
15 Tails N Tunes Cookers 
16 Tails N Tunes Cookers 2 
17 El Carnicero 
18 Coyote Cook Team 
19 Sweet Bone Cookers 
20 Team Fishingtwo


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*I'm Im*

Looking Forward


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Auction / Raffle Items Needed*

Got some stuff laying around that you won't use?? We sure could use some more Auction and Raffle items, that's for sure.

On Saturday we will have a Mechanical Bull, $5 a try, from Noon until 4 PM, we will also have a super slide for the kids and a bouncing thingy as well in that time frame, something to keep people occupied before the awards ceramony.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Well heck, I was gonna sneak in at the last minute, as to not stir up any talking BS. Already had my sponsors lined up, grocery list done, pit, and a keg lined up. Found out today I have a conference in Austin to attend, and do a presentation on GPS VRS RTK Surveying .. Might tell um to KMA on the conference and cook anyway, but government agencys are looking for any reason to fire yer arse. So, I still gotta think about it a few days. But I really wanna cook it..


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Badhabit said:


> Well heck, I was gonna sneak in at the last minute, as to not stir up any talking BS. Already had my sponsors lined up, grocery list done, pit, and a keg lined up. Found out today I have a conference in Austin to attend, and do a presentation on GPS VRS RTK Surveying .. Might tell um to KMA on the conference and cook anyway, but government agencys are looking for any reason to fire yer arse. So, I still gotta think about it a few days. But I really wanna cook it..


We need Badhabit at the BBQ, period. Please don't make us beg.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont forget the 6 PM meeting at Hooters on the Gulf Fwy. today

Charlie


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Dont forget the 6 PM meeting at Hooters on the Gulf Fwy. today
> 
> Charlie


Looking forward to seeing everyone there!

Remember - Hooters on the Gulf Fwy FRONTAGE ROAD @ Nasa Road 1. So this location is on the one on the west side of I-45 (Gulf Fwy)

6PM...

Thanks for posting the reminder Charlie.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Dont forget the 6 PM meeting at Hooters on the Gulf Fwy. today
> 
> Charlie


I have to work until 7P. Somebody PLEASE bring a camera. Green for the breast..err...best pics! :brew2:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I have to work until 7P. Somebody PLEASE bring a camera. Green for the breast..err...best pics! :brew2:


I will have my camera, but I can't help you . . . wg


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Roger..call me when you get a chance. I left you a voice mail on you cell phone with my number.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Miss Dixie said:


> Roger..call me when you get a chance. I left you a voice mail on you cell phone with my number.


Hey Wendi, 
Just now listened to your message, I'll call you later in the day.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We have another auction going on, proceeds will be donated to Shriners...

http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/showthread.php/10566-Guided-Fishing-Trip-for-3-People


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Tiny and WEA........ Tobin with troutsupport has been kind enough to donate two of his video's to the cause.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

reeltimer said:


> Tiny and WEA........ Tobin with troutsupport has been kind enough to donate two of his video's to the cause.


Sweet!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*In honor of Tiny's Father*, www.chickenboylures.com is donating a basket of lures, t-shirts and caps for the silent auction. *Plus I have a major announcement to make. Please listen to the music first.*






The silent auction basket I am preparing *in the honor of Tiny's Father* will include *the debut of the new lure "The Chickenboy".* When you see this lure you will not believe it. It is freaking awesome.

*Futhermore*, I am coming out retirement for this event only- and will make some soft plastics for the silent auction basket, -* "The Flounder Magnet" and "The Trout Magnet"*. The number of fish caught on these two lures should be against the law.

Please bid, whoever wins - will own the *ORIGINAL batch of "The Chickenboy" *





Joe, CCO
Chief Chicken Officer 
__________________


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

way to go Joe!


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

Wish I could be there..I'm already in a bbq at Cleveland vfw
Great cause..also supporting a bunch of guy's in funny little hats!!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

where can i get hickory wood?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We have a guided trip w/ lodging being donated by Capt Mike O'Dell which will be sold at the live auction.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Mont I cannot be*

there but give me an address and I will send a donation 
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Troutman123 said:


> there but give me an address and I will send a donation
> Thanks,
> Matt


If you want to help out with the event, send me a check to

Roger Robinson 
2702 - 8th AVE N
Texas City, TX 77590,

If you would like to just donate to SHC, Make the check out to Shriners Hospitals For Children and just send it to my address, I will see that the hospital gets it, and you, in return will gat a tax deductible receipt from the hospital.

Sorry you can't make it but.. THANKS!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Last year at the BBQ, *it was time* for the Live Auction, it was totally chaos, totally disorganized at the time it seemed, we all looked like drunken chickens running around with our heads cut off, it was a total freakin' mess......*but it was time for the auction*.......a certain individual walked onto the stage.....*and it got quiet, real quiet*, this individual took total control, total control, he was a man that could walk tall like none other, he took control of the situation* and the auction was on*......He handled the situation flawlessly, it was great. *That man, that day -is the man we are honoring at this year's BBQ.*


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> Last year at the BBQ, *it was time* for the Live Auction, it was totally chaos, totally disorganized at the time it seemed, we all looked like drunken chickens running around with our heads cut off, it was a total freakin' mess......*but it was time for the auction*.......a certain individual walked onto the stage.....*and it got quiet, real quiet*, this individual took total control, total control, he was a man that could walk tall like none other, he took control of the situation* and the auction was on*......He handled the situation flawlessly, it was great. *That man, that day -is the man we are honoring at this year's BBQ.*


The party is on, plus a Mechanical Bull----Daisy is her name. rs


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Well Team Cockblock is looking fwd to the cookoff , looking fwd to cooking with a good man Tiny, glad to see my ol buddy Rustys back ...MAKE SURE YOU BRING THE ROPE


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Breakin' news: Vegas says Donkeyman likely to repeat as champion.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> Breakin' news: Vegas says Donkeyman likely to repeat as champion.


He better have his donkey-con on . . . that's all I have to say . . . wg


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> He better have his donkey-con on . . . that's all I have to say . . . wg


You all better bring your best game. I hear there are some tough judges this year. :wink:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You all better bring your best game. I hear there are some tough judges this year. :wink:


Yep . . . it's all about the judges . . . wg


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Yep . . . it's all about the judges . . . wg


wait till they bite into what I'm gonna give em--LMAO


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*It's Getting Close!!!*

So far we have 22 Paid Spots within 15 Teams. We may have a couple more teams sneak in the back door.

With the Current Standings you are looking at $425 for first place in each catagory.. this can still go up $25 at a time with any more entries that come in.

I will be at the VFW in Dickinson, Thursday Evening if anybody would like to join up.

I am going there today to solicit a couple more cook teams, apparently they did not see the fliers I put up over there..

I just sent in a request to the porta-potty folks for 12 units and 22 Boxes w/ bags, I'll get a confirmation early I hope, 7 of the cans are spoken and paid for, that will leave 5 for the general public. There is still time to change the order if anybody wants to have their own personal toilet.

I will also be checking on the trophies today as well, they should be ready by now.

*Auction / Raffle Items are desperately needed!

*Let's get ready to rummmmmblllllllleeee! :texasflag

*****BTW*****

*Remember that this is a FAMILY Event on Saturday, Call it a 2Cool / FWE Gathering if you want.. Bring the family down on Saturday, Visit the cook sites, eat some food and put a little money in their Tip Jars if they have one, just bring your own drinks. *

*We will have a couple jumper things out there for the little kids and a Mechanical Bull for the Bigger Kids ($5 a ride).*
*LIVE MUSIC, Raffles, Auctions, Friends Food and FUN!!*

*So Come on Out!*​


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Yep . . . it's all about the judges . . . wg


 food speaks for itself


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup, there will be judges...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Cookoff Team Update*

1 Flatline Fishing Team
2 Team Huge Cooks
3 Meat N the Hole Cookers
4 CockBlock Cookers
5 CockBlock Cookers 2
6 Whiskey Girl Cookers
7 Whiskey Girl Cookers 2
8 Whiskey Girl Cookers 3
9 F.W.E Cookers 
10 F.W.E Cookers 2
11 F.W.E Cookers 3
12 Texas Steel Cookers
13 Team Marsh 
14 Team Marsh 2
15 Frontier Cookers
16 Frontier Cookers 2
17 El Carnicero
18 Coyote Cook Team
19 Sweet Bone Cookers
20 Team Fishingtwo
21 Against All Odd's
22 Po'Rays Pit Crew

*If you want an extra spot, or want to sign up, paying cash, I will be at the VFW - Dickinson on Thursday Evening.*


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*Front Left chest*









*Back of shirt*









If I am missing anyone please let me know there are two additions that I have included that aren't on this proof...

1. A fishing Fantasy Guide Service
2. Coastal Guide Service

Shirt will be available at the event. A percentage of all sales will go towards Shriners.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Cookoff Update

http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/sh...y-BBQ-Cook-Off-March-19th?p=122122#post122122


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Wife and I will be there both days...... Love to support a good cause....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Some judging info . Since there are going to be so many teams (appears that way) I am considering two sets of judges (so judges wont have to sample say 20 teams at one setting) and come up with say 8 teams that would make the final cut and then asking the teams that make the final cut to turn in additional meat to the final judging. So just check and we will let captains at the team meeting at 9 Saturday AM on how we will do it.. 

Anyone not cooking and interested in being a judge we may need a few more.

Charlie


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

probally not a bad idea


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I forgot to put Billy StiX Custom Rods on the shirts, he is on there just letting everyone know he has donated 2 rods to be auctioned off.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

And.... I got them yesturday... ya'll better be ready to get your bid on!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Some judging info . Since there are going to be so many teams (appears that way) I am considering two sets of judges (so judges wont have to sample say 20 teams at one setting) and come up with say 8 teams that would make the final cut and then asking the teams that make the final cut to turn in additional meat to the final judging. So just check and we will let captains at the team meeting at 9 Saturday AM on how we will do it..
> 
> Anyone not cooking and interested in being a judge we may need a few more.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie - I'm thinking this is a wonderful idear? . . . wg


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Attention Cookers and Last Minute Wanna Beeees!!*

I will be at the VFW in Dickinson tomorrow around 3 O'clock, I NEED some help Moving some tables and things.... please, somebody, anybody..

If you would like to bring in some of your equipment, you may do so. You will have to sign a waiver before hand, and I will have my personal lock on the gate, to re-open about 9am on Friday.

It is Not Too Late to Enter. You can sign up with me and pay cash to purchase another entry or to enter the Cook Off, if you are not already signed up.

I will be there until 7 PM.

See Ya'll There!!​


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If anyone needs some wood, hit me with a PM. I am picking up about a half of a pickup truck load tomorrow in LC at Herbies. The other half of the load is hauling post holes right now.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

So far here are the judges from this board. I have a few more not from here.

Mike Hudec, Robert Bourland, Craig Ellington, J J Gould, Ronnie Clarkson, Joe Moughon (Mr and Mrs.)

Could use a few more..

Charlie


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> So far here are the judges from this board. I have a few more not from here.
> 
> Mike Hudec, Robert Bourland, Craig Ellington, J J Gould, Ronnie Clarkson, Joe Moughon (Mr and Mrs.)
> 
> ...


Don't forget about me Charlie. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I got ya Willie. 

Thanks


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

I'll help as well.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

45lbs of fajitas at our Tent for Friday night... Make sure y'all come by!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

meat n the hole will be handin out venison sausage til it's gone, come by there too


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll stop by... Y'all be sure to check out the mechanical bull tomorrow from 7:30 - 10:30 live music til 11PM etc. $5 for a ride on the bull / all of which will be donated to Shriners.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> So far here are the judges from this board. I have a few more not from here.
> 
> Mike Hudec, Robert Bourland, Craig Ellington, J J Gould, Ronnie Clarkson, Joe Moughon (Mr and Mrs.)
> 
> ...


What hours would the judges be required to be in attendance?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> What hours would the judges be required to be in attendance?


My Gawd, Trod !!!..You do realize that there may be a dirt floor involved here, don't ya ???

I just don't think you are cut out for this job..:rotfl:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Shimp's and fijater's at Frontier cookers Friday nite!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Trod

Heck man maybe from about 1 PM till say 5 PM. Saturday. Think you can handle it ? Could be stressful having to eat pounds and pounds of good brisket, ribs, and chicken and possibly a drink from my ******* margarita machine making Mango margaritas.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

OK, Charlie, count me in buddy!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Charlie, Mama said I could be a judge if you need me.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bobby

Thanks check with me Saturday before the judging (2PM) and I am sure I can put you to work..


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

cant wait to see how the 2011 Friday nite urban cowboy mechanical bull rider champion will be ....DONKEYMAN LOADED AND READY FOR THE PARTY SEE YALL IN THEY MORNING


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Just now loading up the REST of my crud.. Let's get ready to RUMMMMBBBBLLLLLLEEEE!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Just now loading up the REST of my crud.. Let's get ready to RUMMMMBBBBLLLLLLEEEE!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

been busy for sure
fine tuning the pit


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Sound's like it's going to be a good time, see ya'll around noon today.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Planning on being out there sometime this afternoon. Yall are sooo lucky Im not cookin this time. Id wipe out all yall potlickers..


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It looks like I will be able to make it...got all my work wrapped up with a lot of sleepless nights this week. I plan to be there by 4PM if nothing blows up at work.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*come on bye*

everybody enjoy


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

After closing for the day at Serious Tackle, I stopped to make a small donation. WOW! This was a big event! Great Job Tiny and all who pitched in. I could not stay to visit, but, everything smelled great and everyone looked to be having fun!!! All for a great cause too!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

And a good time was had by all...:smile:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My wife and I judged two cooking events each and we just got home 30 minutes ago. Man, I love the smell of BBQ cooking. Now, my dog won't stop licking me. Thank you Tiny and for all involved. 2Cool is family, need I say more.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

A good time indeed cant wait till next year, and rusty you da man my grandkids had a blast.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think a great time was had by all, great job Tiny. Also thanks to all my judges, I think they all showed up and got their fill of good BBQ. Even my "*******" margarita machine worked the entire time. Mango margaritas went fast but we kept her filled up . Again thanks to all. A special thanks to Willie P he did it all from garbage man to judge or what have you, thanks Willie


I HAD SOME GREAT HELP


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*I swear I could smell that BBQ all the way up here in central tex looks like a great time maybe next year the gas prices will be down an we can make it since I havent had the honor of meeting any of the*
*2coolers can ya put some names with tha pics *


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Great job you did Charlie. I had a ball. Nobody can complain about the judging this year. I also noticed the ribs and brisket was a lot better this year. It was really hard to judge some of it. So many great cooks.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a great time ...Took me about 2.5 hours to drive from Dickinson to Cypress due to traffic ,It was really good getting to see all the 2coolers out there..I was really good getting to cook with Tiny ..I think we did an awsome job on the cooking ... The ribs were some of the best I have ever had... , hopefully it will work out and he can come help me cook in Tomball in the very near feature .


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

24Buds said:


> I think I will stop by.Me or Brad?
> 
> Again, me or Brad?:biggrin:


sorry i missed it...whens the first beach gathering ?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

brad luby said:


> sorry i missed it...whens the first beach gathering ?


 I missed it too Brad. I was in Galveston with the fam for spring break. Maybe i will show my self one day. When is the next gathering?:headknock


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> *I missed it too Brad*. I was in Galveston with the fam for spring break. Maybe i will show my self one day. When is the next gathering?:headknock


That was no surprise!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bobby said:


> That was no surprise!


wurd!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> That was no surprise!


I don't think he exists. I think he's a figment of Brad Luby's imagination.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Brad Luby and I get along just fine.......Right Brad!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

brad luby said:


> sorry i missed it...whens the first beach gathering ?


 I'm gonna shoot for the beginning if June sometime so the kids will be out of school and can participate.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

saltylady said:


> *I swear I could smell that BBQ all the way up here in central tex looks like a great time maybe next year the gas prices will be down an we can make it since I havent had the honor of meeting any of the*
> *2coolers can ya put some names with tha pics *


I saw a few familiar faces in the pics. Rusty S is the one flirtin' with Chickengirl. I am so disappointed in you, Chickengirl! :slimer:

The close up is txgoddess and Whiskey girl is in a few pics.



24Buds said:


> I missed it too Brad. I was in Galveston with the fam for spring break. Maybe i will show my self one day. When is the next gathering?:headknock


Well 24Buds, at least I can say I've been to 1 more 2Cool function than you.  Come to Shooter's Bloody Mary Gathering this Sunday in Manvel. I plan on stopping by. Don't let me get 2 up on ya'.

Thanks for posting the pics, Robert. I wish I could've been there.


----------

